# Mingos, trigger, mangroves, and lanes



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful day on the water today. Slow but steady. Caught a limit of trigger and mingo 14 miles out.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief dude, that is a stud trigger!!!!! That is a cooler full of good eats!!! Good job.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Time for supper!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow! Banjo trigger!! Lots of good eatin!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

looks 5 feet long...too bad


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice flag of a trigger


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

dang what a trigger! nice haul!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dammmmm!


----------



## kmorgan99l (Sep 27, 2016)

So confused Is trigger open in Federal waters
?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

kmorgan99l said:


> So confused Is trigger open in Federal waters
> ?


Yes till end of May


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great Job - luv the Trigger pic!:notworthy:


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy smokes! That is a huge trigger.:thumbup:


----------

